# Two and a Half Men Star Risks Career to Tell Truth



## American_Jihad (Nov 30, 2012)

*Two and a Half Men Star Risks Career to Tell Truth*

November 30, 2012 
By Ben Shapiro 

This week, Angus T. Jones, who plays teenager Jake on the hit sitcom Two and a Half Men, told the truth about the show on which he is featured: it harms American culture. Jones, who has become a believing Christian, cut a video for Forerunner Christian Church in which he stated, If you watch Two and a Half Men, please stop watching Two and a Half Men. Im on Two and a Half Men, and I dont want to be on it. Please stop watching it, and filling your head with filth. Jones made the point that television has a marked impact on how people think, feel, and shape their own values. Do some research on the effects of television and your brain, he urged, and I promise you youll have a decision to make when it comes to television.

The blowback has been immediate from the left. Its one thing for Charlie Sheen to go completely insane, hook up with two willing ladies, and then do a drunken tour on which he repeats the word winning ad infinitum. Its quite another for a young man to express the Christian view of much of the trash on television.

So instead of focusing on Jones message  an eminently true one  the left is calling him crazy. E! Online ran a piece today suggesting that Jones church membership actually made him a cult member:

---

Daniel Greenfield


----------



## eots (Nov 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cxNR9ML8k]Lighten Up Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2012)

The kid is right, because its a shit show, and always has been.


----------



## Dabs (Nov 30, 2012)

I heard all about this....and at the same time....Charlie Sheen said he thinks the show is cursed.
My goodness tho......that young lad.....with a name of Angus.......has been on that show for years, I watched him grow up.
He was a small wee little man, then now, he is all grown up!!!
Who knows why he said what he said...he was prolly talking out his ass.
I personally.....like the show Two & Half Men......but I like it best with Charlie Sheen.....not with Ashton Kutcher, it's not the same.
But reruns are on every night here, I have DirecTv...and I can laugh at almost every episode.
Granted, it's more for mature audiences......but I do enjoy the show~
Evidently millions of other people did too.......the show was a hit...still is!


----------



## Caroljo (Nov 30, 2012)

I always enjoyed the show when Charlie was on it...no, it's not the same at all with Kutcher.   Sheen may be a nut job, but he is very funny and he makes the show!  Now for "Angus"...I'm not sure what to make of his statement, but if it's how he feels and if it's because of his Christianity or whatever religion, then that should be ok too.  It's how HE feels and believes, that's his right and shouldn't be put down for what he believes......


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 30, 2012)

Truth?  To you maybe.  

I've watched that crappy show a handfull of times and found zero merit to that.  30 minutes of time you'll never get back.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2012)

Noomi said:


> The kid is right, because its a shit show, and always has been.



I bet he didn't complain when he took their money.

I don't see how saying all of this makes him honest. Everyone knows most sitcoms are garbage. It's not like he attained a moment of zen.


----------



## Caroljo (Nov 30, 2012)

Where did i say "Truth"?
And sometimes it's fun to watch a stupid show....
If a person can't relax, have a sense of humor and have fun sometimes, they turn out like you.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 30, 2012)

Playing a dumb kid on the show is not too much of a stretch for him.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 30, 2012)

Noomi said:


> The kid is right, because its a shit show, and always has been.


Everyone should stop watching TV. All of it, News, Sports, InfoTainment. It WILL rot yer brain.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is right, because its a shit show, and always has been.
> ...


I'm sure Prostitutes and Porn Stars enjoy the money at first too.


----------



## NLT (Nov 30, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> Playing a dumb kid on the show is not too much of a stretch for him.



^^^^^^Playing an asshole in real life is too much of a stretch for him.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 30, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Two and a Half Men Star Risks Career to Tell Truth*
> 
> November 30, 2012
> By Ben Shapiro
> ...



Why does he not quit being on the show?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Two and a Half Men Star Risks Career to Tell Truth*
> ...



I don't think that would be "Winning" for him. 

He'd never find another gig.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



So the "God gig" does not compare?

So many talk the talk but so few walk the walk.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 30, 2012)

I guess that we have found the Kirk Cameron of today and I, for one, could not be any more proud of the boy.   

God bless you and him and Kirk always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Why would anyone name their kid after a burger meat?


----------



## cereal_killer (Nov 30, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> I always enjoyed the show when Charlie was on it...no, it's not the same at all with Kutcher.


Great show when Charlie was on it. Some of the best writing on Television (sit-com) It took a 90 degree turn when Ashton came on board. They didn't know how to write for him and the writing was horrendous. I watched 2 1/2 Men religiously for years and lasted 3 episodes with Ashton at the helm.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is right, because its a shit show, and always has been.
> ...



At nineteen years old and making $300,000 an episode for years, he is a multi millionaire by now and why, since joining the Seventh Day Adventist church, is he still on that funny sitcom, my fave, and which I watched him last night, making an appearance. Has he actually quit the show, or is he trying to eat his cake, and have it too?


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 30, 2012)

cereal_killer said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I always enjoyed the show when Charlie was on it...no, it's not the same at all with Kutcher.
> ...



I have all seasons on DVD. Sheen made that show. The chemistry between Sheen, Cryer, and Jones, was superb and made me laugh out loud as no sitcom has ever done, which is why I don't watch them. 

I did not like Two and a Half Men when Kutcher came on, but as of last night, watching it, in hopes of it taking off, in a better direction, I laughed myself silly and now have hopes that the writers and actors have gotten their new sitcom legs and it becomes something I can look forward to on Thursday mights at 8:30 PT. 

Nothing can replace Charlie. How is his new sitcom doing? It bored me for the first few eps., and I haven't watched it, since.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 30, 2012)

Actually I think the the show is funny as hell.  one of the best anyway.  the ratings show that a lot of people feel that way too.  I think the show was better with charlie sheen.  I don't think ashton kutcher brings as much to the show. I also feel that characters like berta and alan have been brought down a notch this season.  they focus too much their traits.  like alan being cheap and a moocher. Jake has been one of the strong mainstays.  the writing is obviously still good because the show still has some very srtong moments.  I think it has the possibility to remain a strong contender. they need to work on the chemistry, keep it form becoming to riduculous and the characters from becoming to narrow and one dimmensional.


----------



## Oldguy (Nov 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is right, because its a shit show, and always has been.
> ...




Though I agree with Angus, I also agree with you.   If his spirit is THAT troubled by it, he ought to do the honorable thing and walk off the show.

To remain believing as he does smacks of hypocrisy and putting his money before his faith.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 30, 2012)

^^^ I agree that he should leave if he thinks that the show is so bad, but if he is under contract, he may have to finish the current season first. I don't know. I wish him well.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## MikeK (Nov 30, 2012)

I normally don't watch sitcoms but 2-1/2 Men is hilarious and I was very disappointed when it was discontinued.  I still watch the re-runs but I've never watched one of the Kutcher versions, nor will I, because I know they simply cannot be the same without Sheen.  His persona is critical to the theme of that show.

I liked the _Jake_ character and I might be surprised by the actor's bizarre turnabout were I not aware of how receptive some are to indoctrination by religious cults (e.g., Jim Jones, _The Peoples' Temple,_ Jonestown Massacre).  

As others here have noted, everything about 2-1/2 Men worked perfectly; the theme, the cast and, especially, the writing.  It all came together to create what I believe probably is the funniest and the most sophisticated adult sitcom ever aired.  

I bid a sad goodbye to Charlie, Alan, Jake, Berta, Evelyn and the whole brilliantly supportive cast.  They will be missed.


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 30, 2012)

MikeK said:


> I normally don't watch sitcoms but 2-1/2 Men is hilarious and I was very disappointed when it was discontinued.  I still watch the re-runs but I've never watched one of the Kutcher versions, nor will I, because I know they simply cannot be the same without Sheen.  His persona is critical to the theme of that show.
> 
> I liked the _Jake_ character and I might be surprised by the actor's bizarre turnabout were I not aware of how receptive some are to indoctrination by religious cults (e.g., Jim Jones, _The Peoples' Temple,_ Jonestown Massacre).
> 
> ...



it was discontinued?


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 30, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *&#8216;Two and a Half Men&#8217; Star Risks Career to Tell Truth*
> 
> November 30, 2012
> By Ben Shapiro
> ...



Okay my 2 cents.

I like the show although I only watch it On Demand. I am adult so I get to watch naughty and be naughty sometimes.

I like the kid and his acting.

I preferred Charlie Sheen.

He is free to quit and honor his new beliefs and I will still respect him.

I respect his personal POV but I will watch whatever I like.


----------



## Politico (Nov 30, 2012)

*Dumbass kid who doesn't desrve 8 million a year runs his mouth off*

Fixed it for ya.

Funny the little hypocrite didn't seem to mind collecting that check for the last ten years.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 30, 2012)

^^^ Sadly it takes some people a long time to know the Lord. Its always better to be late compared to never though.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Politico (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh and anyone who thinks this kid will have a 'career' after this show risks me calling them an idiot lol.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


I know I did!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Two and a Half Men Star Risks Career to Tell Truth*
> ...


He's most likely tied up with a contract.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2012)

cereal_killer said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I always enjoyed the show when Charlie was on it...no, it's not the same at all with Kutcher.
> ...


The writing is pretty bad, the plots are predictable, the jokes are juvenile and crude.

The mom and the housekeeper are the only things slightly interesting.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Wonder if the church will end up with all his money?


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2012)

Politico said:


> Oh and anyone who thinks this kid will have a 'career' after this show risks me calling them an idiot lol.


A lot of people probably didn't think the kid in this show would have a career, either.  Now he's one of the hottest commodities:


----------



## Ravi (Nov 30, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > The kid is right, because its a shit show, and always has been.
> ...


OMG! I agree with you. Unless he quits the show he's talking out of his ass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 30, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and anyone who thinks this kid will have a 'career' after this show risks me calling them an idiot lol.
> ...




Just since 2008:


----------



## MikeK (Nov 30, 2012)

Spoonman said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > I normally don't watch sitcoms but 2-1/2 Men is hilarious and I was very disappointed when it was discontinued.  I still watch the re-runs but I've never watched one of the Kutcher versions, nor will I, because I know they simply cannot be the same without Sheen.  His persona is critical to the theme of that show.
> ...


Actually, no.  The show still goes on but with Ashton Kutcher, which to me is like a hot dog with mayonnaise instead of mustard.  

And they still are re-running past episodes with Charlie, which I continue to enjoy.  But the _real_ show, with Charlie Sheen, is no more.

Sad to say.


----------



## Politico (Nov 30, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Why does he not quit being on the show?
> ...



He can walk away any time he wants. It's about principle right?

Jones head looks like a potato and he can barely deliver a line. Comparing Levitt to that is an insult to actors everywhere.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 30, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and anyone who thinks this kid will have a 'career' after this show risks me calling them an idiot lol.
> ...



thats because THAT kid can act.........


----------



## AmyNation (Nov 30, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



/end thread.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Hey DingBat, if anyone ends the thread it'll be me or a mod, got it...


----------

